# London Ontario Townhouse/condo Electric Bills = ?



## GreyWolf88 (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm looking for a townhouse/condo in London, Ontario and was wondering what the cost difference between an Electric VS gas bill is.

That is, a house heated/fueled by electricity, as compared to one heated/fueled by gas.

It would be helpful if you might say for how many people the bill applies, too.

Thanks!


----------



## GreyWolf88 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Edit*



GreyWolf88 said:


> I'm looking for a townhouse/condo in London, Ontario and was wondering what the cost difference between an Electric VS gas bill is.
> 
> That is, a house heated/fueled by electricity, as compared to one heated/fueled by gas.
> 
> ...


Forgot to Mention - For a 3 level unit!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Generally speaking gas heat is a lot cheaper than electric heat. You can find out exactly by seeing the utility bills either provided by the seller or you could ask the gas company and electric company.

If the seller refuses to provide this information, well that tells you something right there.

If you buy an electric heated unit it is usually not very hard to add a gas heater or fireplace. Something worth asking about before you buy.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

You haven't provided enough info. What do you mean by electric heat exactly? If it's electric baseboards, then it'll cost you an arm and a leg. If it's an electric heat, then it's cheaper than baseboards, but still very expensive compared to natural gas.

And what do you mean by gas exactly? Natural gas or propane?

For comparison's sake. Electric baseboards can easily be triple the amount of natural gas. Google all the horror stories from people with baseboards. I've read people paying $1,500 or more, per month in the winter, while a natural gas furnace would cost you $900 all year.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Generally speaking gas heat is a lot cheaper than electric heat. You can find out exactly by seeing the utility bills either provided by the seller or you could ask the gas company and electric company.
> 
> If the seller refuses to provide this information, well that tells you something right there.
> 
> If you buy an electric heated unit it is usually not very hard to add a gas heater or fireplace. Something worth asking about before you buy.


I would agree.

FWIW, 1,800 sq. ft. bungalow. Our electricity costs per year = $1,800 per year. Natural gas heat = $1,000.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

With electric heat there probably aren't any ducts either, so central air can't be installed. 

Running a bunch of room air conditioners will increase the hydro bill as well.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

Here's a calculator I came across ... https://www.enbridgegas.com/homes/s...natural-gas/calculate-savings-calculator.aspx ... which okokok it's by Enbridge indicates gas is about 1/2 electric. I tend to believe that going by what my son was paying for his rental electric place. I prefer forced air gas for air quality ... the air in the home circulates, for central air. If you're buying and the gas furnace is older, insist on a new one ... but then your house inspection will catch that one


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Proper comparison is for
Gas heat plus electricity bill versus all electricity.

Try to get gas furnace and gas hot water. Likely 25 to 35% cheaper if not more as prev posters have stated.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Gas fired Radiant in floor heating is the most economical. Big up front cost, though. And, you may still need ducting for A/C.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

There used to be fairly simple manual calculators for this; or simple on-line calculators. Based on the cost/unit of energy, and the seasonal efficiency of your heating appliances. But it is more complicated now that most utilities have gone to billing practices that have some fixed costs for the service, regardless of the energy consumption, plus the cost of the amount of energy consumed. And since the electric bill includes non-heating electric costs; and possibly service water heating; it's hard to just use a simple comparison of utility bills.


----------

